# Curious Question About Leaning



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay, so I noticed that Reese does this some what strange thing since the first day I got her. None of my other bunnies have ever done it.

If I sit in her in my lap and put my hand against one side, she will lean into my hand. If I pull my hand away, she centers her weight again, and if I change sides, she will lean the other way. Does anyone else's bunnies do that? Does anyone know why she might be doing it?

I'm just curious as to why, it seems a little bit like an odd behaviour.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 30, 2007)

When she is leaning does she look like she is bowing her head towards her? If so she could just be being submissive or asking for a nose rub. Starsky does this with me when my hands are near him, he will put is head down and wait for a nose rub and if he doesn't get one he will push his nose under my hand and nudge me.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 30, 2007)

It definitely isn't asking for attention, Reese has done it since day 1 and it's only recently that she has even let me touch her at all. But anyways, no she doesn't turn her head, she basically just leans her whole body.

Oh and it's not with her nose, it's when I put my hands at her sides. If I took a video of it, you would be able to physically see her hips move from side to side as I placed my hands on her sides.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 30, 2007)

Haha, mine both do this! I think they do it because they feel so secure with us maybe? It's never concerned me, that's what I think it is though. Cute.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 30, 2007)

It definitely doesn't concern me, it just has always made me wonder why she does it. Probably more so because none of my others do it. I was wondering the same thing, she does it when she's in my lap (but I haven't been able to put my hands at her sides while she is on the ground so I'm not sure how that would work) so I was thinking maybe leaning against my hand made her feel more secure?


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like it's normal then. Mine haven't done it but it does make sense if it's a security thing.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, like maybe they lean against us to get more out of the petting, that's kinda how I look at it. It's funny you brought this up, I've never seen it mentioned.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh yes yes yes and it is soooooooooo funny to watch!

Wiggles does that allllllllllll the time. It's because they are really loving the rub and Wiggles usually purrs when I do it. Then, if she can, she will flop on the side I am rubbing to demonstrate being in bunny heaven I love teasing her and switch from side to side just to make her lean into my hand. Hehehe. It's almost as if I were putting her to sleep. 

Though Reese may not have trusted your hands, she enjoyed the feeling it brought and it's just instinctive to cuddle against the warmth when they are relaxed. Sometimes they forget that they are supposed to be tough


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 30, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I love teasing her and switch from side to side just to make her lean into my hand. Hehehe.


The first few times I noticed Angel do it, I did the same thing just to test it out. Ha Ha


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 30, 2007)

My bunnies all do this too . It's really funny! Hehe.

I think that they tend to lean into the most stable or firm area perhaps, when they feel their feet aren't flat on the ground?


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 30, 2007)

The only one of mine that doesn't lean is Zeke, but he hates it when I pet him (he would much rather lick me to death then have me pet him). 

I think they just lean into your hand because they like the feeling. Mine will lean even when sitting on firm ground.

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2007)

Pebbles does it.
Bebe would kind of do it, but then she would turn her head into your hand.

I think Bunny and Cocoa (other bunnies that stayed at our house) did it too.

I didn't have a chance with Spice and Reese, because I didn't want to handle them too much when Pebbles was sick.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 30, 2007)

Spice and Mocha, who love love love being pet, don't lean. :?Neither does Zoey, but she hates being touched. And Reese, she doesn't like being touched either. She's nto afraid of my hand, but she just doesn't really want to be touched.


----------



## clarzoo (Aug 31, 2007)

How funny! I was wondering about this myself. All of the Checkered Giants I have worked with do this. But they are so big that when they lean they usually topple over onto their sides because they go so off balance! It makes me laugh :biggrin2:I've never had any of my fuzzy lops do it- but I'll have to pay closer attention.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 31, 2007)

This is actually REALLY strange because you know how I've had Bo for 3 years now.

Bo was in his cage on the top level this morning and whenever I go near he'll push his nose out for treats or nose rubs. This morning, I stuck a finger through and he actually moved his side to me and leaned into the cage for me to give him a scratch on his side! I thought he was going to flop but it was for the scratches!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

Rabbits by nature (much like horses) lean into pressue. It is just something that is built into them.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Rabbits by nature (much like horses) lean into pressue. It is just something that is built into them.


I know horses lean into pressure, but given that this is the first rabbit I have ever met to do it, I wasn't sure. Also, I don't have to be pressing her, all I do is put my hand close (it doesn't even have to be touching her fur, just close to it) and she leans.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, I suppose all rabbits are individuals. I've noticed that with my girls they don't lean if I just stroke them, but if I actually put light pressure on their sides they will lean into me; however I noticed when pet-sitting Bex that if I just brushed my hand past his side he would lean right into me. Some buns must just like to do it more than others.onder:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 31, 2007)

I noticed something funny with Bailey in relation to this. When I am carrying him against my chest with one hand under his bottom and the other across his body, when I walk and turn left, he leans right...when I turn right he leans left! Hehe.


----------

